# Curious



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

At neighborhood functions, parties, cookouts, meetings etc when someone new meets me, inevitably, the introducer will refer to my Halloween House. Its like the whole neighborhood knows where THAT house is. How many of you share the same distinction?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Same here jaege. We'll meet the parents of my boy's classmates and they already know about our "Halloween House" or that "lady who drives a hearse".


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ha yeah in our former neighborhood even though I'm not all that handy making my own props, a lot of the parents told us their kids called our townhouse "the monster house" or "spookhouse" all year 'round.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Same here...


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Same here. Its a badge I wear with honor.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol "the lady that drives the hearse". That is funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're "that house" in our neighborhood as well


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo was out watering the grass last weekend, and a guy that was driving down the street pulled up and stopped in front of the house... leaned out the window and said that his family had already been talking about what they thought we might do this year, how excited they all were to see it.... and how much he enjoys the drive home in the month of October. Not bad for a comment in July, lol.... yes, we are definitely the "halloween house" of the neighborhood.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Jaybo was out watering the grass last weekend, and a guy that was driving down the street pulled up and stopped in front of the house... leaned out the window and said that his family had already been talking about what they thought we might do this year, how excited they all were to see it.... and how much he enjoys the drive home in the month of October. Not bad for a comment in July, lol.... yes, we are definitely the "halloween house" of the neighborhood.


Yep, if it weren't for Halloween and our haunt, I wouldn't know a single neighbor. I've met more people in the month of September and October, than I have at school functions and the neighborhood grocery store. It's one of the many reasons I love this holiday so much.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Same here jaege. We'll meet the parents of my boy's classmates and they already know about our "Halloween House" or that "lady who drives a hearse".


Love it...."lady who drives a hearse." How'd that car pooling to kindergarden work out for you?

I'm definitely known as the guy who scares the teachers and principals. But I don't think they know I decorate at Halloween. Mu-ah-ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I take long walks around the neighborhood in the evenings, and when the parents see me coming they'll call to their kids; "Here comes the Halloween Lady!". I always get a kick out of it. 

Bonus; Some of the kids tell me that they want a Halloween House just like mine when they grow up!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

When people ask me where I live in the neighborhood I just tell them it is the Halloween house and they always go oh that is you we look forward to it every year.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The authorities know where I live.....so does the fire department


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep - A neighbor of our came over and said that their friends live in the next town and come over to visit them but also to come to our house on Halloween. Last year when I started putting out stuff in October, the kids that were coming home from school yelled, "Can't wait to stop by here on Halloween".


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My son was invited to a birthday party across the street from us. He didn't know many of the kids at the party, and when they asked him where he lived, he casually pointed across the street. The kids were suddenly awestruck, "You live in THAT house???? The Halloween one????" The folks at Menards, JoAnn Fabrics, etc are always asking what Haloween stuff we're working on. It's fun. My family and friends, however don't say much about it. I think we're all such oddballs, that the Halloween thing isn't such a big deal in our circle.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The guys at the local ACE hardware are starting to ask me how many days until Halloween and what I am working on this year. And if I buy something they will ask whats it for because they know full well I am not using it for its intended purpose.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

People know us too. My gardener and other people we know drive over just to see our display Halloween night and all the local neighbors don't miss it, even if they're doing their TOTing in a mall or something they still stop.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Someone once asked my mother how I ended up so twisted... but other than that, one event in the city mall once a year- nobody really ties me to it but those closely involved.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

We also are hearing the what you building, can't wait, and the occasional you are nuts.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I went to a couple neighbor's garage sales, introduced myself and pointed to my house.
"oh, the one with the halloween decorations"

"your the witch"

Yep, I am known for my halloween and possibly my crappy looking yard.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

We've been told we are the house where those crazy people have too much time on their hands LOL:xbones:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Who said that...obviously they don't know your a haunter, and haunters never have too much time on their hands!! LOL!!!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I like to think the neighbors and friends do it nicer by introducing me as the Halloween artist, but yes, I've had this happen. I don't mind, either. I'll be the one busting the photos out of my greatest hits on the phone if someone's interested.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

jaege said:


> At neighborhood functions, parties, cookouts, meetings etc when someone new meets me, inevitably, the introducer will refer to my Halloween House. Its like the whole neighborhood knows where THAT house is. How many of you share the same distinction?


We went to a neighborhood party last spring for the first time. We've barely met most of our neighbors. While introducing ourselves and explaining which house we live in, because people always ask to get their bearings on where you are relative to them, several would exclaim, "You're the Halloween House!"

"Yes, that'd be us. "


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

We get it too. I never realized how many people too notice until this year. My daughter started kindergarten. I put up most things during the day. The school bus stopped one afternoon and all the kids started hanging out the windows and screaming I forgot I had put a six foot spider on the house. Every day it was "you're house is soo cool, What are you putting up tomorrow?"


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

While having the estate sale for my mom at our house we had several people from the neighborhood come by and asked what happened to the people who do the Halloween house. We had to explain we're still here the sale is my mom's stuff. We got sorry for your loss and thank goodness, we always look forward to coming here on Halloween.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Naw, I am known as the lady with the three black dogs.........who has the Halloween house.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Was perusing a neighborhood garage sale today, and mentioned I was looking for Halloween stuff for my house "down the street". The lady yelled to her friend, "Hey, she's the one with the Halloween house!" and said she and her husband really appreciated all the work I'd done on my place. It felt good.


----------



## Smexiigirlygrl (Aug 5, 2010)

Usually I get named depending on what costume I was wearing the year before. This year it's "The House with the Creepy Bride." It's always a pleasure to see people notice your work and compliment it every year.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

My husband overheard a little girl telling her father "This was the house I was telling you about.I waited all year to see this house again!" 

This is what it's all about for me.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am actually known in my whole city, I have been doing it up for 20 plus years and I get alot of people there every year. I absolutely love my title, and just relish when people ask me about Halloween or my props and such.
I am very proud to be a haunter and will go to any lenghts to talk about halloween,props and share my love with any that may ask.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You dont realize how many people (or kids) actually appreciate all that we do until we scale back or don't do it one year. I scaled back last year (just got too busy) and the things I did put out I put mainly in my backyard....I don't know...I was just really uneasy last year about my props being stolen or damaged. Boy did I get an earful from everyone...even the older neighbors that I figured thought I was just nuts....I guess they really do like it....even if they won't admit it to the "other" neighbors.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love getting comments from people walking by or when talking to someone at work and they "know where I live!" a lot of fun for sure!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah same here with everyones comments. Seems as if we are all in the same boat. We had a yards sale last weekend and I had a store bought tombstone for sale and like 9 different people asked "Oh man are you not doing Halloween this year!" " What are you doing selling halloween stuff?". I got a little laugh inside.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

We are, indeed, the Halloween House. A few years back I didn't add any new props and more than one family expressed their disappointment


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*The Halloween House*

I just ran into an elderly woman for my neighborhood while walking my dog. She asked, "do you live right there?", pointing at my house. I replied, "Yes". "Oh, that's the Halloween house", she stated. I just looked at her and flashed her an evil grin.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep. Mine has always been "the" Halloween house, since 1995! It doesn't matter that I've moved several times since then. It just seems like I never find neighbors who are "in the spirit" like I am.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

For the last couple of years, I have built the bow of a haunted pirate ship off the front deck of my house, so now our place is known as the "Pirate House" around town....!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm the same as everybody else here. "Oh, you live in the Halloween house. My kids love going to your house every year!" Or "We live three streets over, but my neighbor said that we HAVE to come check your house out!"

Some of the teenage girls in the neighborhood call me "Charro." I guess because I used to wear a clear plastic face mask that looked like I was burned (at least that's why I hope they call me that??). But every year they come back saying "Hi, Charro!" and every year I chase them all the way down the street...


----------

